# Fitnessberechnung EA



## Guest (1. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand eine Fitnessberechnung für einen Evolutionären Algorithmus in Java bereitstellen?
Wäre euch echt dankbar.
Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus.

Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Jun 2005)

*verschoben*


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jun 2005)

```
fitness = 1
```

Was willst du? Die Fitnessberechnung hängt ja wohl vom Problem ab?


----------



## bygones (1. Jun 2005)

hihi - bei mir waere fitness wohl eher 0 

aber ernsthaft. Bleiglanz hat recht. Eine allg. Fitnessformel gibt es nicht da sie sinfach problemabhaengig ist....

und auch sicher dass du nciht Evolutionaere und Genetische Algorithmen meinst? (nur als Frage da sie oft durcheinander gebracht werden)


----------

